# IBM x3200 available memory issue - help



## cutter (Mar 14, 2012)

I bought for a customer an IBM server model x3200 M3 with 4GB memory. I installed FreeBSD 9.0 release 32bit (this release is the only one that can detect the disks). For my great surprise and disappointment the system see available only 2GB. Here is the quote from dmesg.today:


```
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #2: Sat Mar 10 15:46:58 IST 2012
    [email]aaa@bbb.ccc.com[/email]:/usr/src/sys/i386/compile/AAAA i386
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X3430  @ 2.40GHz (2394.03-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x106e5  Family = 6  Model = 1e  Stepping = 5
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x98e3fd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0x28100000<NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 2079539200 (1983 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <IBM    FOXHOLLW>
```

Any suggestions how to make available all 4GB instead of only 2GB? This issue is critical. Does compilation of the kernel with certain values would make it available?
Please help!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2012)

cutter said:
			
		

> Does compilation of the kernel with certain values would make it available?


It won't. The system only detects 2GB.

The memory might be faulty, does the BIOS detect the full 4GB?

It might also be a BIOS setting, things like BIOS cache. Some memory may also be shared with the graphics card.

Keep in mind that because it's i386 you won't be able to use more than about 3.5GB.


----------



## cutter (Mar 14, 2012)

The BIOS does detect 4GB. It is seen in dmesg, but only 2 of them are available. I'll check the BIOS for other settings. The VGA card has no more than 32MB.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 14, 2012)

@cutter

You need to use amd64 version (64-bit) on this machine to have 4GB or more fully usable and supported.

The only way to have 4GB or more RAM on i386 (32-bit) is to recompile kernel with PAE option, there are some limitations when using PAE through.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2012)

I see you are running a custom kernel. Is there anything in there that might limit the memory?

I can remember a setting for it but can't seem to find it anymore.


----------



## cutter (Mar 14, 2012)

It was the same also with the generic kernel.

I have to use 32bit version for various reasons (shared memory in 64bit version and linux 32bit apps is catastrophe)  and I don't intend to use more than 4GB.


----------

